# tortoise or rabbit hutch?



## alfiethetortoise (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, our tortoise is coming next week.

Initially, we were going to have him live inside for the rest of the year as we live in the north of england and it gets cold.

However, perhaps it would be an idea to get an outdoor enclosure incase we have sunny days as sun is better than UV lighting (as far as i understand).

So i dont know wether to have a wooden tortoise house/run which can be placed on the grass and moved (we only have a communial lawn and a yard). Or wether to go for a rabbit hutch and put it in the warmest area of the yard. Has anyone else had success with a rabbit hutch? I thought it may be a good alternative as the neighbours have cats, and i feel the tortoise will be safer in there from out one year old!

Thanks


----------



## spring pace (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.carolina petsupply. com/catalog/ index.php? main_page= index&cPath= 72


heres a link to look at for ideas for small tort houses, put wheels on the bottom, put 2 together and youre in business. smiles


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 21, 2009)

A communal lawn more than likely has chemicals used on it like pestisides and fertilizers. I would not set it on a communal lawn and especially with cats. I use a Rabbit cage and it works fine for short time they are able to be outside during the winter and I am in So. California USA. Our weather is usually fairly warm and dry. But With a young tort winter days can turn cold quickly and a Rabbit cage (portable) seems to work for me. JMHO


----------



## spring pace (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.carolina petsupply. com/catalog/ index.php? main_page= index&cPath= 72
heres an idea, 2 can be put together and on wheels


----------



## annsimpson (Aug 27, 2009)

if you're talking about a traditional rabbit hutch with one side wire fronted then its best to either go for a kennel type house or make the open front solid, the torts prefer somewhere dark for sleeping and wouldn't sit in the wired/open bit like a rabbit. I suggested on an other forum that a good quickly put up run to use are the ones that come in wire sections, each section is held together with a long peg a bit like a tent peg and you can get as many of the sections as you want. You'd need to make the bottom of the panels solid but that wouldn't be difficult and the runs have a stretchy net that goes over the top, the one I have makes the shape of a 50p, each section is about 2 ft square, you can get them on ebay, worth a look and they wouldn't take up much storage place, they'd be ok for a temporary run on a nice day.


----------

